# Kochi- Coming Soon...



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2011)

Kochi knives @ JKI

This is a new project/brand we have been working on in the background... you can expect to see them on the website very soon


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2011)

some in the kurouchi flavor too


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 23, 2011)

What is it? I WANT IT!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2011)

thats the whole point of macro photography... elusive


----------



## echerub (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon has mastered the art of the knife teaser


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah what a tease!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2011)

its an art


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon, you need your own "smoky beat" emoticon.


----------

